# Here it is, my personal story.



## smoke (24 May 2008)

Hey guys, here's my story about my application to the CF,   roughly last July I applied to the forces and everything went well until I hit the medical, I posted about that  a while ago and the advice given to me helped a great deal it really did, I went in and appealed my medical denial and my medical was cleared, If you are wonder what the medical issues were they were migraines and ADHD.

Needless to say in early February I got a letter saying I was medically fit for duty and could not wipe the grin off of my face it had been a long haul getting to that point and I was utterly devastated when I got my first letter saying no but it was all for the right reasons anyways they don't need some one having a seizure in the heat of battle, not to say I have ever had one I'm just throwing things out.

So I finally got a call finalizing my recruitment after I had my court issues delt with, just a peace bond, and the next day I was merit listed for a job, 
ever since I have been constantly happy with a shit eating grin on my face and I can not wait to join the military family as I plan on being in it for the long haul.

I just wanna thank you guys for the good advice all throughout these entire forums,


My advice to any one in my shoes or to any one who reads this some where down the line is sit tight and wait if you really want  something you can achieve it work hard and git'r done you may be waiting a while but in the long run it is going to be so worth it its unbelievable at first I was discouraged because my friends got in before me and are now sitting comfortably on battalion in the PPCLI but I will be on battalion one day to as a year is just a ripple in the pond that is my career in the forces.

Don't get discouraged and keep your heads up guys hope to see you in basic this summer, I will update this post later with my swear in and training dates,

also (sorry for droning on) I'm going infantry.

good luck and thanks


----------



## MedTechStudent (25 May 2008)

Glad to read that everything getting sorted out well.  

Best of luck to you!

Cheers, Kyle


----------



## smoke (24 Jun 2008)

Well here it is ladies and gents, as I said I would update this once I hard something, I got my job offer yesterday for the PPCLI I gladly accepted,  I have another physical june 30th because it has been a year, and I am to be sworn in july 8th at CFRC Toronto, Will bring a camera.

I ship off to St.Jean July 21st can't wait.. 

Paitence is a virture remember this when you may be reading this post 3 years down the line or something


----------



## goyter (25 Jun 2008)

ADHD? wow, Thats ridiculous. So If I was once diagnosed with ADD as a kid will I have to go through the same thing? These "diseases" are not life threatening and the side effects are mild. Once again something they dont tell you when you apply... :. Good job on making and making your goal a reality, and good luck in st. jean


----------



## smoke (25 Jun 2008)

It's best to be truthful, I had a few other things going on with other stuff that delayed it a bit longer, but don't worry all they will do is give you a peice of paper, and send you to your docs, and theres a good chance, you doc will probably clear you on it,  as It is really only adhd, which I beleive 10 years ago, was diagnosed to every kid who was being a kid haha!

don't worry dude you should be good if you have had it previously.


----------



## RCDtpr (25 Jun 2008)

Thats odd that you got deferred that long due to ADHD.  I've got it, been diagnosed, and was even on ritalin for a bit.  Never once was an issue during my recruiting process.

Edit: forgot to say congrats on getting in.  You're in for a good career or few years depending on what you choose to do


----------



## smoke (25 Jun 2008)

Yeah, apparentmy my file was one of a kind, closed...twice...lots of waiting, I hope it doesn't look bad on me later on  ???

I thnk It will show drive and motivation that I stuck it out so long,  aslo I had this migraine thing, I was never diagnosed with them I just had them sometimes.. and marked down migraines, that delayed it a wee bit lol.


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Jun 2008)

goyter said:
			
		

> ADHD? wow, Thats ridiculous. So If I was once diagnosed with ADD as a kid will I have to go through the same thing? These "diseases" are not life threatening and the side effects are mild.



Guess it depends on how serious it is.  No, these disorders aren't life threatening, but check out some of the symptoms of ADHD:

Adults

    * Disorganized
    * Forgetful (e.g., missing appointments, deadlines)
    * Loses things (e.g., keys, wallet)
    * Unable to complete tasks (e.g., home repairs, work reports)
    * Unable to cooperate with coworkers

Symptoms of impulsivity include the following:

Adults

    * Erratic temper, aggressiveness
    * History of excessive job changing
    * Impulsive purchasing, decision making
    * Substance abuse


----------



## smoke (25 Jun 2008)

I will agree with impulsive purchasing amd excessive job changing, but being a fry cook for 6.95 an hour sucks, Landscaping was the best job I have had as of yet!

I'm sure the infantry is going to trump that by a trillion!

I would say, it's completley gone.. and I'm not even concearned about it.


----------



## smoke (9 Jul 2008)

I just got sworn in today! im private Recruit Leaman, GOOD stuff!

I met quite a good bunch of people there, and basic should be A real challenge.!   good luck al, Im leaving in 11 days!


----------



## Rodahn (9 Jul 2008)

smoke said:
			
		

> I just got sworn in today! im private Recruit Leaman, GOOD stuff!
> 
> I met quite a good bunch of people there, and basic should be A real challenge.!   good luck al, Im leaving in 11 days!



Best of luck on basic, and best wishes for a long and happy career in the military.


----------



## goyter (9 Jul 2008)

Good luck, give us some feedback when your in quebec!


----------



## smoke (9 Jul 2008)

yeah will do guys


----------



## smoke (18 Jul 2008)

On the 20th Im leaving for St.Jean, I will keep you guys updated on how training is


----------



## MammothTank (14 Mar 2009)

Thank you, Smoke. Your story really gives me hope. The boat I am in right now may seem familiar to you. I am presently in the process of enlisting, with medical forms pending for ADHD and lasik eye surgery. It was during my undergrad (approximately two years ago) when I was diagnosed with ADHD. Up until six months ago, I was on a non-stimulant drug for treatment. Between when I was diagnosed and when I stopped using drugs, I did in fact use Ritalin for a short while. All of which I disclosed. 

The reason I discontinued the drug regime is that the staff at the CFRC Toronto told me during my medical exam that I am ineligible for service if I use and/or require drugs (at least of this kind). Also, I was given a deferral with a form  -- a DSM diagnostic criteria for ADHD -- for psychiatric evaluation: the evaluation that I ended up submitting to the CFRC suggests I am now asymptomatic. 

It will not be until I submit my lasik eye surgery form in early April that my medical file can be assessed by the medical office in Ottawa, I believe. So I have to play the waiting game at least until then. And I'll bet that when my file does get assessed, there will be a couple of months of waiting due to backlogs and processing times. Presently, I am doing my master's degree in economics at U of T, and I will be graduating in less than two months from now (end of April). I really hope I am declared medically fit by then, or at least not too long afterwards. 

Anyway, hearing your story -- which is similar to mine in many respects -- is quite inspiring, and I hope that everything is going well for you in the infantry. I am going for infantry, too, but as an officer instead of NCM. An officer with a past ADHD diagnosis may be a first for the forces (I really don't know), but I have a good feeling that my CFAT score and education will get me to where I need to be.  

Best of luck, Smoke. And I encourage anyone who is applying or has applied to the forces to tell their stories.


----------



## Tow Tripod (14 Mar 2009)

That is what is wrong with the troops. They have ADHD controlled by ritilin and dope. Great I don't know weather/wether/ lether to laugh or cry.!!!!! I will be honest with you and you may not like this but I would not take any soldier overseas if I had to tell him twice to do something but its the new army and everybody has got something wrong with them. It might be time for me to get the F**k out.


----------



## CSickness (15 Jul 2009)

I too would also like to say thank you for your story. I have some of those 'wonderful' forms pending currently. I have to get some allergy testing to see if my peanut allergy is sever enough to require an epi-pen (I was given one 6 years ago but no testing). I also checked the migraine box off ... just waiting on the allergy testing. I guess specialists are in demand these days and getting appointments with them .. whew!

I am glad that you wrote this story on this forum because it gives me hope that my recruiting process might be a success. I signed up for the Reserves but have since thought long and hard about that decision .. and am going to attempt to change that to Reg Force as I would like to make this a full time career!

I wish you luck in Basic Training Smoke .. and would love to see some updates!

  

CSickness


----------

